# Faulty PSU?



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago my HP Envy pc started restarting on its own under heavey load like playing WoW and other games. So about 2 days ago I decided to open up the case and clean the dust off all the components. I took out my GTX 650 Ti (the only item I changed since I bought this pc) and dusted it off. I also took out the cpu heatsink to clean it then put it back in place as well as the graphics card. I didn't touch anything else apart from the rear cooling fan.
When I plugged everything back in, the pc wouldn't even boot. I cleared the CMOS, reset the RAM and even changed the power cable to the PSU and nothing. It just powers on with the fans running but it doest post. The moniters stay black aswell.
Could this be a fualty PSU? I'm about to go buy a new one but I want to make sure that the problem is really the PSU.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

did you replace the heatsink compound with new compound after you had removed the heatsink?


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

No as I figured it didn't need to be changed. It looked fine to me as it wasn't dried up or anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you ever take off the CPU heatsink, then you always need to replace the thermal paste. I recommend replacing it.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea but I dont think this would make a difference if my computer doesn't boot... I changed the PSU to no avail. Could it be a faulty videocard??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the PC have integrated graphics?

If it does remove the video card and hook the monitor the integrated video port and see if boots.

The complete model number of the PC would help us help you.


----------



## thehelped (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok so I got around to fixing my issue... for some reason I had to have my external HDD plugged in at the same time that I boot the PC... wierd...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I wonder if somehow the mbr got onto the external hard drive. By any chance was the external hard drive plugged in when you installed Windows?


----------

